# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Ανατολική Αττική >  bb links σε fotski (#17140)

## fotski

Για λόγους αδιευκρίνιστους είναι down εδώ και σχεδόν 2 μήνες το λινκ με τον wizzycom (#14006) (ο οποίος δεν απαντά στα μηνύματά που στέλνω) και μάλιστα το έχει δηλωμένο στη wind ως down και αναζητά νέο λινκ!!!!!, επίσης ενώ βγήκε λινκ με τον nucleuspower (#8525) και λειτούργησε για λίγους μήνες, χωρίς ενημέρωση γύρισε το λινκ αλλού !!!!! (δεν έχω λάβει απάντηση στα μηνύματά που έχω στείλει).

Οπότε υπάρχουν 2 λινκ ανοιχτά σε κάθε ενδιαφερόμενο.

----------


## Teo

Έχει φτιάξει άλλα links φίλε;
Βλέπω πως δεν έχεις links στο wind. Πρέπει να οργανωθούμε αυτή η περιοχή για να βγαίνουμε στο δίκτυο από εναλλακτικές διαδρομές.
Εγώ βγαίνω μόνο από τον LambrosG.
Δες αν βλέπεις τους dnt, nios, jchr, spidercode & εμένα και το ξανασυζητάμε.

----------

